# Need coffee supplier for online shop



## billy

Hi all,

I'm starting an online coffee store as a side project. I'm an ecommerce developer and wanted to start my own shop. I'd like to find a supplier that I can buy small amounts of coffee from to start with (1kg - 5kg but hopefully more in time). I'd like to buy 3 different coffee's from three different areas to start with. Maybe 2 African coffees and one South American? The beans need to be fairtrade and I'd like to re-brand the coffee as my own. My long term plan is to roast the beans myself prior to shipping but for the moment I'm testing the water with pre-roasted beans.

Can anyone recommend any suitable suppliers that I can buy from?

Thanks,

Billy


----------



## coffeebean

I offer freshly roasted coffee and all of my beans are ethically sourced - at the moment I can offer you Brazilian Santos Mogiana, Costa Rican and Peruvian Tunki Mayo http://www.thecoffeebean-vanandroaster.co.uk/Fresh-Coffee.html


----------



## Glenn

Hi Billy

What's the reasoning behind Fairtrade?

Have a look at the UK Coffee Roasters list on the forum for some inspiration, or contact some of the Coffee Forums UK Advertisers who sell under white-label agreements.


----------



## billy

Hi Glenn,

Thanks for the advice! The reason for wanting Fairtrade is that I want to create a ethical brand, I'm going to be donating some of the profit to charity (which is my unique selling point) so I'd like to maintain an ethical look.


----------



## cjbailey1

There are lots of bits of information around about fairtrade vs. fairly traded / ethically sourced.


----------



## billy

Hi, thanks for the reply, can you give me more info on what you mean by ethically sourced? Thanks!


----------



## billy

Glenn said:


> Hi Billy
> 
> What's the reasoning behind Fairtrade?
> 
> Have a look at the UK Coffee Roasters list on the forum for some inspiration, or contact some of the Coffee Forums UK Advertisers who sell under white-label agreements.


Hi Glenn, would you be able to point me toward the UK Coffee Roasters list you mentioned?


----------



## coffeebean

Sourcing ethically means making sure that decent labour standards are met during the manufacturing of products, including sourcing materials. That means making sure that everyone involved at any stage of your products' development is paid a fair wage, is working in safe and hygienic conditions, reasonable hours, is not subject to discrimination and is of decent working age - typically 16 or over. It's doesn't concern the environment.


----------



## MGPB1936

No Problem, we would be very happy to supply ...we have a wide range of coffees to choose from.


----------



## Glenn

billy said:


> Hi Glenn, would you be able to point me toward the UK Coffee Roasters list you mentioned?


http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?1656-UK-Based-Roasters


----------



## Glenn

MGPB1936 said:


> No Problem, we would be very happy to supply ...we have a wide range of coffees to choose from.


2 posts, no introduction

Please revise your sales strategy as blatant advertising is not often tolerated by the members.


----------



## AHSPUK

Glenn said:


> http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?1656-UK-Based-Roasters


Hi We are a company importing coffee from Brazil, and we are interested in joining venture with you on your website e-commerce, if you haven't found one already.

I would look forward to hearing from you in order to perhaps meet up and go through our potentials and capibilities.

Kind Regards

Sepandat


----------



## Eyedee

Why don't these sellers use email or PM instead of filling this forum up with their pi$$ poor sales pitch. Desperation maybe or just cheap advertising grrrrrrrrrr.

Ranting again so sorry members.

Ian


----------



## Glenn

Due to the site rankings we get loads of enquiries via a number of methods. The large majority contact via email first but occasionally the posts appear before contact is established.


----------



## Roastino

Hope that your project got live since July? Anyway we offer green beans in 5 kg bags and small roasters at a price that will not break the bank so you don't have to depend on another roaster for your needs.

Check us out at www.roastino.co.uk


----------



## Roastino

Hi just a quick note : to re-brand any fair trade product you shou£d be registered yourse£f by the organization http://www.fairtrade.org.uk/what_is_fairtrade/faqs.aspx

read further their FAQs...


----------



## espressotechno

Best to stick to a UK or EU supplier of beans, green or roasted, to start with. That way you can buy small batches without all the red tape involved in importing from "abroad".


----------



## h1udd

.. this thread started in 2012 .... did his website ever take off ?


----------

